# Showing Mini Rex Rabbits, I need some help PLEASE!?!?



## S Rabbit Girl (Jan 31, 2007)

I am going to show my two mini rex rabbits @ the Tulsa State Fair in Oct. and I've never did this before. I'm a little nervous about it I know nothing about showing rabbits I've only been breeding them. I was wondering if anyone could give me any tips on grooming them right before for the show?  Also is there any thing special that I should be doing for/with them to get them ready?? I really know nothing about showing a rabbit and any help ya'll could give me would be wonderful!

Thank you all so much,
S Rabbit Girl


----------



## grand slam (Sep 13, 2006)

Wet your hands lightly with water and rub them gently ofer the rabbit until the coat is dry. Do not use a grooming brush on mini rex. At least that is what I was told by a successfull breeder/judge of mini rex. Make sure they are clean. Teeth are good. All the toenails are trimmed like a week before the show. Make sure you have them sexed correctly and in the right class. And they must have a permanent ear # in the left ear. Most show people are very nice and want to help someone new. Alot of people helped me the first few shows. I imagine if you have a problem and just ask someone at the show they would be glad to give you some help. Good Luck at the show


----------



## HaysFarm (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like grand slam said it.
But we do use a Slick 'N Easy Grooming Block ( for horses) on our mini rex before show. There like 3 dollars at the feed store, But it makes there coat perfect and it works great for sheading and cleaning there fur up.
Other then that grand slam sumed it up.
Good luck and have fun


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

local judge and registrar in our area said--
Clean coats, trim nails, plenty of practice flipping/handling to avoid stressing rabbit and people!!! MAke sure properly sexed and 'aged' for the different classes. Proper weight/condition for age of rabbit and breed.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

oh, don't forget copies of the rabbit's paperwork!!!!!


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

In my 10+ years experience showing Mini Rex, the less you do, the better. Have their nails trimmed up prior to the show (before you take them), make sure they are tattooed and legible. If the judege cannot read them, they can disqualify them. Make sure you know what sex and age they are, and variety too. Mini Rex are shown in 17 different varieties. At the show, to prepare them, like someone else said, wet your hands down and rub them down. That is all we do. The people that spend 10 minutes getting a rabbit ready are almost always late to the table and are the first off. We have never spent much time on each rabbit and always seem to do very well. We have won numerous Best of Varieties, Best of Breeds and Best in Shows with this method. Get your rabbit to the table on time, when your class is called. Do not announe to the judge which rabbit is yours. Not good show table ettiquette. Don't make it obvious which rabbits are yours. Oh and don't forget to have fun. Meet new people and make new friends.

Carisa


----------

